# contests as a marketing ploy?



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

yes or no? anyone ever tried it and if so with what level of success?


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

They work, but it varies from website to website, and it may take a while to get a worthy website to go through the work to set up a contest that they would be willing to sponsor.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's a thread you might want to check out:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3017


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think contests can definitely work for marketing if done right.

Remember, threadless's whole business model is an ongoing t-shirt design contest, and they're doing alright 

You just need to cover all the bases and make sure you know what you want to get out of it.


----------

